# Incarico di alta specialità



## Marisa1985

Ciao a tutti, vorrei tradurre questa frase di un CV (ambito medico) in inglese ma faccio molta fatica. 
"Incarico di alta specialità in reumatologia" - ho pensato a qualcosa tipo "Qualified Health professional in rheumatology" - so che non corrisponde al 100% ma non penso esista qualcosa del genere in inglese! per fare capire meglio il contesto c'è anche questa frase "titolare di incarico di alta specialità presso l'ospedale" 

Grazie!!


----------



## johngiovanni

Is this a nursing post?

The Arthritis Research UK organisation uses the expression "Rheumatology nurse specialist".
They are also sometimes called "Clinical nurse specialist in rheumatology" or "Rheumatology clinical nurse specialist" in the UK.
There is also another (higher level) post called "Advanced Nurse Practitioner", and there are "Advanced Nurse Practitoners in Rheumatology".
Of course, you would need to check whether "nurse" is appropriate.


----------



## Marisa1985

I am not exactly sure but it is a possibility because the CV also mentions a position as medical assistant in the field of metabolic diseases together with the phrase in question (early in his career)..thanks a lot for your help!!


----------



## Mary49

I am not sure it is "nurse"; I find the expression referred only to physicians and specialists, also with "specializzazione" instead of "specialità".


----------



## Odysseus54

Per cominciare dovresti chiarire di che cosa stiamo parlando, se di un medico o altro.  Da quello si potrebbe arrivare a una comprensione corretta della posizione occupata, e di conseguenza a una traduzione anche quella corretta.


----------



## Marisa1985

Ciao, 
si certo posso chiarire un po' di più, ho già indicato che è un CV medico nel ambito di reumatologia. La persona in questione è specializzata in reumatologia e lavora presso un poliambulatorio - nel corso degli anni (come indica nel suo cv) ha messo che ha avuto vari ruoli, uno di questi "Incarico di alta specialità in reumatologia". So che in Italia è usato abbastanza spesso come termine nelle varie specializzazioni - mi domandavo se ci fosse un termine simile in inglese. Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Testadura

Medical doctors in the USA carry "certifications" to practice, such as "board certified" in specific areas of medicine and must be licensed by each State in which they practice.   The term "qualified health professional" has  no recognized meaning in the US and would not be listed on a cv for application for a medical practice unless accompanied by certifications and a license issued by medical authorities and government bodies. I don't know if this is the same in any other country.


----------



## Odysseus54

Marisa, continua a non essere chiaro - si tratta di un dottore, di un infermiere o di che altro ?


----------



## Marisa1985

ciao, scusami se non è ancora molto chiaro..si si tratta di un dottore, è una mini biografia/cv ...purtroppo non ho altre informazioni!


----------



## Mary49

Provo con "highly specialized responsibility in Rheumatology". Ma non sono sicurissima, aspetta altri.


----------



## johngiovanni

In the UK we have Consultants and Senior Consultants in Rheumatology.


----------



## SaraKaster

Ciao a tutti, 
sono alle prese con la traduzione di una biografia di un medico specializzato in oncologia, e avrei bisogno di tradurre l'espressione "incarico di alta specialità", con cui si intende un titolo di alta competenza e specializzazione che è stato affidato al soggetto nell'ambito dell'ospedale in cui svolge la sua professione di medico. Purtroppo ho provato a documentarmi ma non trovo forme corrispondenti, sempre che ne esistano. Sapreste indicarmi qualche opzione? Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tu come lo tradurresti?


----------



## SaraKaster

Paulfromitaly said:


> Tu come lo tradurresti?


L'opzione che ho trovato è: "highly specialised responsibility in supportive and palliative care", e quindi magari inserirlo in una frase come "he was appointed highly specialised responsible to supportive and palliative care"... (sono incerta sull'uso delle preposizioni in e to...)


----------



## italian job

Buongiorno,
Sono un medico. Sono specializzato in urologia ed ho l'*incarico di alta specialità in urologia* *oncologica*.Non mi risulta che esista un equivalente nel mondo medico anglossassone e quindi è  effettivamente complessa tale traduzione. Più che di una  responsabilità *si tratta del compito, che l'ospedale affida al medico, di interessarsi a quella determinata sub-specialità, avendo la direzione generale della struttura riconosciuti specifici requisiti che ne consentano l'attribuzione a quel* *medico*.Tale incarico *rappresenta un avanzamento di carriera* per il quale è anche previsto uno *specifico riconoscimento economico*.Questo per aiutare la traduttrice nel compito,sicuramente non semplice di tradurre compiutamente ciò in inglese.
Buonlavoro.


----------



## Tellure

SaraKaster said:


> L'opzione che ho trovato è: "highly specialised responsibility in supportive and palliative care", e quindi magari inserirlo in una frase come "he was appointed highly specialised responsible to supportive and palliative care"... (sono incerta sull'uso delle preposizioni in e to...)


Penso che sarebbe più facile aiutarti se postassi l'intera frase *in italiano* da tradurre.


----------



## Ellieanne

Maybe something like, ‘He was appointed to a highly specialised role in which he had responsibility for......’.


----------



## italian job

Probably *He was appointed to a highly specialised role in which he had responsibility for*  is not complete translation. It needs to explain that *Incarico di Alta Specialità* is a *career progression in the hierarchy of doctors working in the hospital.*


----------



## Ellieanne

‘He was appointed ‘Incarico di Alta Specialita’”, a specific role within the career hierarchy of the Italian hospital system. His responsibilities in this highly specialised role are/were....’. 

It’s rather long like this - do you have word count issues?


----------



## italian job

‘He was appointed ‘Incarico di Alta Specialita’”, a specific role within the career hierarchy of the Italian hospital system. His responsibilities in this highly specialised role are/were....’.
Now I believe it is the right translation. I hope it will be the right translation for SaraKaster too.


----------



## Tellure

"Un ospedale, per essere individuato come di *alta specializzazione* e rilevanza nazionale, deve possedere i seguenti requisiti:

presenza di almeno tre strutture di *alta specialità* secondo le specificazioni fornite dal Ministero della Salute con apposito decreto. Il consiglio dei ministri, su proposta del ministro della Salute, provvede - sulla base dell'evoluzione scientifica e tecnologica - ad aggiornare periodicamente l'elenco delle attività di *alta specialità* e dei requisiti necessari per le attività delle medesime;
organizzazione funzionalmente accorpata ed unitaria di tipo dipartimentale di tutti i servizi che compongono una struttura di *alta specialità*.[2]
Sono considerati ospedali ad *alta specializzazione* e rilevanza nazionale anche i policlinici universitari, ovvero le aziende ospedaliero universitarie (AOU), amministrate dalle università.[2] L'organigramma è uguale a quello delle aziende sanitarie locali (ASL), e prevede un direttore amministrativo, un direttore sanitario ed un consiglio dei sanitari. Il massimo dirigente è il direttore generale, nominato dal presidente della Regione.[3]"
Azienda ospedaliera di rilievo nazionale e di alta specializzazione - Wikipedia

Magari aiuta a capire meglio di cosa si tratti.

_1.2.5. Il direttore medico di struttura complessa e il dirigente medico _

I dirigenti medici di nuova assunzione sono invece preposti allo svolgimento delle sole funzioni mediche, con il riconoscimento di autonomia tecnico-professionale, nel rispetto degli indirizzi impartiti daldirigente responsabile di struttura. Ai dirigenti con meno di cinque annidi attività possono essere conferiti eventuali incarichi di natura
professionale.
Trascorsi cinque anni e previa valutazione positiva dell'attività svolta, al dirigente medico possono essere assegnate funzioni di natura professionale anche di *alta specializzazione*, di consulenza, studio e ricerca, ispettive, di verifica e controllo. Inoltre, sempre al dirigente medico con cinque anni di anzianità di servizio, possono essere conferiti gli incarichi dirigenziali di direzione di struttura semplice.
Per “struttura semplice” si intendono sia le articolazioni interne della struttura complessa, sia quelle a valenza dipartimentale o distrettuale, dotate di responsabilità ed autonomia nella gestione delle risorse (umane, tecniche o finanziarie).
Secondo la definizione del C.C.N.L. 1998/2001, per incarichi professionali di *alta specializzazione* si intendono articolazioni funzionali della struttura connesse alla presenza di elevate competenze tecnico-professionali che producono prestazioni qualitative e
quantitative complesse riferite alla disciplina ed organizzazione interna della struttura di riferimento.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIBBAC&usg=AOvVaw2Y36533RRLoxEMgKlBbocn


----------



## Tellure

johngiovanni said:


> In the UK we have Consultants and Senior Consultants in Rheumatology.



Potrebbe essere una buona soluzione, no?


----------



## italian job

Sinceramente non credo. Consultants and Senior Consultants ,per i quali un ruolo  corrispondente non esiste nella gerarchia ospedaliera italiana, sono in qualche modo paragonabili ai nostri primari (oggi chiamati Direttori di Unità Complessa). Quindi niente di simile agli Incarichi di Alta Specialità, che ho provato a dettagliare sabato scorso.Mi rendo conto delle difficoltà che nascono quando in qualche modo si vogliono paragonare carriere molto diverse.


----------



## Tellure

italian job said:


> Sinceramente non credo. Consultants and Senior Consultants ,per i quali un ruolo  corrispondente non esiste nella gerarchia ospedaliera italiana, sono in qualche modo paragonabili ai nostri primari (oggi chiamati Direttori di Unità Complessa). Quindi niente di simile agli Incarichi di Alta Specialità, che ho provato a dettagliare sabato scorso.Mi rendo conto delle difficoltà che nascono quando in qualche modo si vogliono paragonare carriere molto diverse.



A quanto leggo in questa vecchia discussione, "consultant" non corrisponde a "primario".
Head of Department vs. Consultant


----------



## italian job

E' giusto, non corrisponde a Primario. Era solo per dare una  vaga idea. Ora poi i Primari non esistono neanche  più e sono stati sostituiti dai Direttori di Unità complessa. Questo però ci allontana sempre più dagli Incarichi di Alta Specialità che sono altra cosa.


----------



## Tellure

italian job said:


> E' giusto, non corrisponde a Primario. Era solo per dare una  vaga idea. Ora poi i Primari non esistono neanche  più e sono stati sostituiti dai Direttori di Unità complessa. Questo però ci allontana sempre più dagli Incarichi di Alta Specialità che sono altra cosa.


Ok. Grazie per la risposta.


----------



## italian job

Grazie a Lei per il tempo dedicato a leggere le mie riflessioni.Purtroppo è un argomento complesso da chiarire. Grazie ancora e buona serata.


----------



## Tellure

Ci riprovo.

Poiché si tratta di un dirigente medico, ci sarà sicuramente un equivalente in inglese, e magari si potrà poi specificare che svolge questo ruolo in un ospedale di alta specializzazione, che in inglese si potrebbe tradurre come "highly specialised centre" o "Major acute centre/Trust".
Intanto, per aiutare ad identificare le mansioni specifiche nel caso di SaraKaster, giusto per avere un'idea, di seguito un elenco dei differenti ruoli e denominazioni di dirigenti medici in un ospedale di alta specializzazione nel Regno Unito:

The Medical Director is the Trust Lead for Clinical Governance and to assist him in this role Associate Medical Directors, who are members of the
consultant staff, have been appointed as follows:

Dr B McKaig Associate Medical Director for Revalidation
Prof BM Singh Clinical Director for IT
Dr J Cotton Clinical Director of R & D
Dr M Cooper Director of Infection Prevention & Control
Dr D Rowland Cancer Lead
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://jobdescriptions.co.uk/jobds/Consultant_Cardiac_Surgeon%25Consultant%25The_Royal_Wolverhampton_NHS_Trust%25915796162.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwjk66G1n_3vAhXR_KQKHYPSBH4QFjAEegQIDBAC&usg=AOvVaw1Xs0jH2aiNbMEml6NIYen8

Certo, il testo di partenza fornito è troppo esiguo per poter suggerire qualcosa di più "concreto".

Spero possa comunque servire in qualche modo per la traduzione.


----------



## italian job

Buonasera,
credo che ‘He was appointed ‘Incarico di Alta Specialita’”, a specific role within the career hierarchy of the Italian hospital system. His responsibilities in this highly specialised role are/were....’. ,proposto da Ellieanne qualche giorno fa, sia la traduzione più efficace per chiarire l'incarico in questione.
Devo dire che apprezzo molto la caparbietà di Tellure nel cercare una traduzione perfetta.


----------



## Ellieanne

italian job said:


> Buonasera,
> credo che ‘He was appointed ‘Incarico di Alta Specialita’”, a specific role within the career hierarchy of the Italian hospital system. His responsibilities in this highly specialised role are/were....’. ,proposto da Ellieanne qualche giorno fa, sia la traduzione più efficace per chiarire l'incarico in questione.
> Devo dire che apprezzo molto la caparbietà di Tellure nel cercare una traduzione perfetta.


Grazie, italian job!


----------

